# I want an iTools account for web email



## Ash (Mar 12, 2002)

Hello, 
I want to register an account on the iTools site for a decent email address and I thought than an Apple email would be great, except it says I need a mac and i'm on Windows. 
Would anyone on a Mac email me at Ash_UK@msn.com if they would be grateful enough to create me a username, i'll reply to your email with the username I want if you email me. 

Thanks in advance 

Ash


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 13, 2002)

As far as I know, you can either:

1) Forward email that is send to your username@mac.com address to another email address including web-based ones (e.g.  Yahoo, Hotmail) and
2) Setup an Outlook Express-type account.  I forget exactly what it's called.

Either way, I don't think you can logon to Apple's iTools site and just check your email via a web browser.  (I think that's what you were asking).


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

he means he wants one of you to sign him up for a @mac.com e-mail address...

i'd like one also


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, as long as I'm feeling benevolent  

If you want to get a @mac.com email address, let me know somehow.  I'll hook you up.  Maybe it would be smart to provide your desired username, second choice, etc.  I think birthday might be required too.  I know you can't change birthdays after you make a Yahoo! account; I don't know if iTools is any different.


----------



## Ash (Mar 21, 2002)

sorry i've already got one now, 
never mind


----------



## Izzy (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MDLarson _
> *As far as I know, you can either:
> 
> 1) Forward email that is send to your username@mac.com address to another email address including web-based ones (e.g.  Yahoo, Hotmail) and
> ...



You surely can check your iTools account email via the web...just go to this nifty site.

http://www.iloveapple.com/

Enjoy.


----------

